# Horse new to hunting, would you or wouldn't you?



## BethanT (18 September 2017)

I have a horse who I would like to take hunting, but the only thing holding me back is that he can get a bit excited when going through open fields when with other lit up horses. He doesn't do anything nasty, and as yet to have me off (touch wood, though he might now!), he typically just bunny rears on the spot and gets a bit jiggy. I want to get him on hound exercise, but I've not been able to make those meets, and our Opening meet will be soon - 4 weeks or so! EEEEK

What are people's experiences with taking this type of horse? Our local hunts can vary (West Devon/East Cornwall area), and either be fast paced or stop start, so I would have to choose my meets carefully. Do you tend to find they calm down or get worse? Would I be better taking him to a fast meet or one that is slower paced so he doesn't think it is so exciting? 

I want to hunt him as I am hoping it will make him a bit bolder with where his feet go, and just make him overall a bit mroe sure footed (no idea if that would work!). But also warey that it could fizz him up too much in his day-to-day work. 

He isn't my only option for hunting as I ride for a hunt hireling owner, and my other horse has hunted, albeit once, but she was sane for her age and experience.


----------



## Fiona (18 September 2017)

Are you sure you can't make any of the autumn meets before the opening one???

It would be a much gentler introduction..

Fiona


----------



## ester (18 September 2017)

Do you know someone with a calm horse that can 'buddy' him? Mine calms down but that is because he is a pony with little stamina . He has always been a bit tricky/I have to be more careful with him cubbing, he is better to have a good canter then settles.


----------



## be positive (18 September 2017)

If they are of an excitable nature you need to introduce them slowly so it is not a case of them thinking it is fast from the start otherwise you run the risk of them getting worse rather than better, nothing worse than trying to settle a wound up horse on a stop start day, if they go out and learn how to behave by switching off you will have more chance of having a nice well mannered horse that behaves in all situations. 
I would never take a horse to an opening meet as it's first outing, if you cannot get out before maybe leave this season and spend the time educating him so he settles in company out hacking so you can either take him later on in the season, pick a quiet day, or get him well prepared for next season as you have other options to hunt.


----------



## ester (18 September 2017)

The really silly buzzy ones seem to have done well on our 'woods meets' so no real open fields, just a trot round the tracks mostly for the day.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 September 2017)

I too would never take a horse to an opening meet for it first time .
My horses do not see opening meets until second or even third season in fact I just don't do opening meets personally I leave to MrGS and FYF ( fit young friend)
Teaching horses to hunt is a serious business and their first experiances set the scene for their future get it wrong and you have a long job turning it round .


----------



## spacefaer (18 September 2017)

This is something I have been doing for my OH for years.....

If you are going to take him, take him lots - like every single autumn hunting meet for a fortnight - so Monday, Wed, Sat (or however often your chosen pack goes out.) You may well find that he's great for the first meet, then gets progressively worse as he realises that it could be fun, then starts to settle after that, when he realises it's not that fun. Take him on slow mornings - don't gallop about, don't jump, don't have him in the middle of a group of horses. Let him follow at the back (with a green ribbon on his tail) and occasionally take him away to stand with a friend on point. 

The best way is to keep taking them - they soon realise that it's not that exciting. Make sure you drop off any hard feed and try and take him from the field as well - don't take a well fed young horse straight from the stable and expect perfection! The more tired he is, the better.

Keep him moving, don't ask him to stand still. When he does, make sure it's not with his back to hounds, and leave him alone. When he goes to move, walk him in small circles, preferably around a patient friend. Don't force him to stand if he really can't - you'll just end up with a stressed horse. If you think he's going to go up, keep his neck slightly flexed  - it's much harder for them then!

When you are hunting, after OM, try to replicate the autumn hunting - keep him at the back, don't jump unless you have to, don't gallop about for the sake of it. It may not be very exciting for you but it will be well worth it in the future. 

Don't take him to OM, or any other "big days" this season - take him on the quiet Mondays, not the busy Saturdays (or whichever days your pack hunts). 

Best of luck! It's hard work and time consuming "making" a hunter, but it's so worth it in the long run!!


----------



## Goldenstar (19 September 2017)

I agree with the above it's lovely watching them grow up and learn their job .
There's a world of difference between making a hunter and just taking a horse hunting .
I have seen H from a frightened five year old blundering around to being able to field master and hunt in the field I get great pleasure from seeing him now in his prime -he's ten now


----------



## BethanT (21 September 2017)

spacefaer said:



			This is something I have been doing for my OH for years.....

If you are going to take him, take him lots - like every single autumn hunting meet for a fortnight - so Monday, Wed, Sat (or however often your chosen pack goes out.) You may well find that he's great for the first meet, then gets progressively worse as he realises that it could be fun, then starts to settle after that, when he realises it's not that fun. Take him on slow mornings - don't gallop about, don't jump, don't have him in the middle of a group of horses. Let him follow at the back (with a green ribbon on his tail) and occasionally take him away to stand with a friend on point. 

The best way is to keep taking them - they soon realise that it's not that exciting. Make sure you drop off any hard feed and try and take him from the field as well - don't take a well fed young horse straight from the stable and expect perfection! The more tired he is, the better.

Keep him moving, don't ask him to stand still. When he does, make sure it's not with his back to hounds, and leave him alone. When he goes to move, walk him in small circles, preferably around a patient friend. Don't force him to stand if he really can't - you'll just end up with a stressed horse. If you think he's going to go up, keep his neck slightly flexed  - it's much harder for them then!

When you are hunting, after OM, try to replicate the autumn hunting - keep him at the back, don't jump unless you have to, don't gallop about for the sake of it. It may not be very exciting for you but it will be well worth it in the future. 

Don't take him to OM, or any other "big days" this season - take him on the quiet Mondays, not the busy Saturdays (or whichever days your pack hunts). 

Best of luck! It's hard work and time consuming "making" a hunter, but it's so worth it in the long run!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you spacefaer, this is probably some of the most useful advice I have had regarding a new horse to hunting. 

I think I might have to cut my losses and admit that he won't hunt this year, due to work I don't think I will be able to get him out that often, so I will have to see if I can find someone to hunt him for me next season. 

He lives out and isn't currently on any hard feed, he is a surprisingly good doer for a TB! 

He also isn't one to stand still, so I would have to keep him moving. 

Also good to know that there is potential hope for him though! And that his buzzieness at home could be curbed and channelled to make a good hunt horse! 

Thanks all


----------

